# Ball Mason's 1858 Patent Jar with Moon Star on front of jar



## mkh6911 (Apr 25, 2014)

I recently came across a Ball Mason's Patent Nov 30th 1858 jar. Ball is on the back of the jar and the rest is on the front of the jar. Above the word Mason's is a Moon and a Star with beams surrounding them. I've never seen anything like this before and thought it was kind of neat.  It has the number 140 on the base. Within the past year I have started collecting Ball Jars. I don't have many but I thought this one was kind of neat and a keeper to add to my small little collection. I am in the process of trying to learn as much as I can about these. I'm trying to attach photo's. I hope it works. _<Corrupt urls removed>_


----------



## mkh6911 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hopefully the photo's show now. I didn't seem to get it to work on my first post.


----------



## LC (Apr 25, 2014)

Have never seen a Ball jar like that , look forward to seeing it when you post a couple of pics of fit .


----------



## MNJars (Apr 25, 2014)

That is a REALLY nice example of that jar!  Usually the embossing is very weak, but yours seems to pop.  Thanks for sharing.  It is definitely a keeper for any jar collection and one that doesn't show up all that frequently.


----------



## solitarycanary (Apr 25, 2014)

That is a nice jar. Where did you find it?


----------



## MNJars (Apr 25, 2014)

The correct zinc lid for your jar would look something like this[attachment=Christmas Mason Aqua Lid.jpg]It has the same Sun-Moon-Star logo in the center as your jar.


----------



## mkh6911 (Apr 25, 2014)

I got this jar with 11 other Ball Perfect Mason Jars in a lot at an auction. I didn't even notice the markings on this jar when I was bidding on the lot. I was actually just interested in one Perfect Mason to add to the others that I have. When I was going through all of them I noticed this one had the moon and star and had never seen one like this before. I am more excited about this than the original jar I was interested in.


----------



## mkh6911 (Apr 25, 2014)

The lid I have is not original to the jar. I am going to keep my eyes out for a matching lid. I thought I saw a glass lid with the star and moon as well when I was trying to find out info on my jar. I really don't know that much about jars yet. I am excited to learn more.


----------



## MNJars (Apr 25, 2014)

Stick around here and you'll learn a lot - ask any questions you can think of.  This jar is undoubtedly the most valuable of the jars in the lot you described, unless there was a killer colored perfect mason in there.


----------



## mkh6911 (Apr 25, 2014)

The perfect mason jars were all blue. No killer colors unfortunately. I just wanted ones with the same script mine already had. I was happy to come across this one. This is a neat site that I am definitely going to be visiting. Thanks!


----------



## dygger60 (Apr 25, 2014)

* Nice find to be sure!   As said before, the embossing is usually pretty weak....that is a keeper....* *   Congrats on that find!   Now, ya gotta find the Ball jar with the Keystone emblem embossed where yours has the crescent moon and rays....would be a heck of a pair....* *   Keep a looking...I like jars with find stories behind them.....* *    David *


----------



## jarsnstuff (Apr 25, 2014)

Your jar is #1919 in Redbook.  Books at $150 - $200, with sharp embossing bringing it to the top of that range - if it has the correct lid.  Expect to pay around $50 (maybe more) for the lid (several have been sold in the North American Glass auctions.)  Nice find, how many Ball Perfect Masons could you buy with that?


----------



## mkh6911 (Apr 25, 2014)

It currently does not have the correct lid. It is just a plain Ball Zinc Lid. Do you know if the lid was glass or zinc? I see the photo above that is zinc, but I thought I saw a glass one as well. I am for sure going to be looking to get one to match this. That is kind of neat what they go for. I am going to keep it for sure though. I love mason jars and have so much to learn about all of them. I don't really know what is what. I thought Ball Perfect Mason was a good starting place since my grandmother gave me a couple. I'll have to look for the Keystone now. I am going to look a little more at everything I guess now. I had no idea on the different styles like that. Very cool.


----------



## dygger60 (Apr 26, 2014)

*  LOL....mkh.....*as the saying goes, you have just scratched the tip of the iceberg....at one time there were over 400 different manufactures of fruit jars.   It's history is both a part of Americana and the source of it's very survival, always something to learn..always.  While home canning is pretty much a dying art form, the hobby of collecting those jars has skyrocketed in the past 10 years.  Myself, I love reading about early American history, esp from the late antebellum period to the end of the 19th century....and fruit jars were a BIG part of that period...fits right in there...LOL..   Good luck!   And again, great find!!   David


----------



## Karikeller11 (Apr 26, 2014)

After seeing this post I went and checked out a few of my mason jars and I actually have this one too! Exciting, I never noticed the moon and stars!


----------



## mkh6911 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for your responses David. Had no idea there were 400 different manufacturers! A lot to learn and excited to do so. I need to find some good books.I love canning so that is what turned me on to older jars.I'll have to look into the period you are talking about. Thanks again, you gave me some good info as to how to start researching more on this. I really appreciate it. Thanks to everyone for the helpful tips and advise!!


----------



## dygger60 (Apr 30, 2014)

Not a problem what so every....this forum is probably one of the top references for learn bits and pieces about fruit jar collecting...and it's free!! That is the best part. You can, if you choose to donate to the Forum to help support it. I do, it is worth it for the amount of information made available.   Yahoo has a couple jar collecting groups.   There is another on Yuku that specializes in Ball Brothers jars, http://balljarcollectorscommunitycenter.yuku.com/    Searching Google and IE will bring you several references also....good luck.     David


----------



## nammlif (May 17, 2014)

Then what jar does the glass lid go to..???..I picked up some jars and lids this week and one of the glass lids has the same marking of the cresent moon and star...


----------



## dygger60 (May 18, 2014)

*jar*


----------



## dygger60 (May 18, 2014)

There is of course a series of Mason jars these lids are correct for, but from a Ball Brothers collector, these are lids that are found on many of what are call "Early Muncie" jars, these are jars that were made from "cast off" molds from other companies when Ball was just establishing themselves in the Muncie area.     Now I am not saying for all early Muncie jars, but that is where I have usually found them....    Usually they can be identified by having their (Ball) name on the reverse...or like  THE BALL or THE BALL JAR embossed at the very top of the obverse of the jar.    I like these lids and will usually get them if I have the opportunity, but they are scarce...         David


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 18, 2014)

nammlif said:
			
		

> Then what jar does the glass lid go to..???..I picked up some jars and lids this week and one of the glass lids has the same marking of the cresent moon and star...


That's a tough question from the description. In general the glass lids are either a lid and screw band, wire bail or iron yolk type jar. There is a possibility your just talking about a milk glass or "porcelain" liner for a regular zinc screw top.

Can you post a photo?


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 18, 2014)

I've been watching this ebay thing for a few days to price the lid 'cause a had one, maybe still do This is half price now from the first time around. It needs a cleaning but looks OK. HEREI can't guess the size though, it looks small like for a midget. I just don't know it they made them for those.


----------



## epgorge (May 18, 2014)

"*It currently does not have the correct lid. It is just a plain Ball Zinc Lid. Do you know if the lid was glass or zinc?"*read MNJars post and see the picture. That is the proper lid for that jar. It is a zinc/metal lid.Nice jar by the way. Do you have a Red Book? #1919. The book will run about $50, maybe more. Or, you could ask here and some one who has it can help you research. I, too, have seen this lid on Greg Spurgeon's auctions. Search his name and go through his old auctions, the last two and I believe you will find what you are looking for. Then, just keep you eyes peeled for another one and you will have the complete set.Welcome to the Forum.Joel


----------



## MNJars (May 18, 2014)

The glass lids are scarce.  If yours is clear, I'd be very interested in it.


----------



## nammlif (May 18, 2014)

Here[font="%value"] are some pics of the glass lid that I picked up...it was on a regular Ball jar with a zinc band and filled with marbles..[attachment=photo 3.JPG] [attachment=photo 1.JPG] [attachment=photo 2.JPG] [/font]


----------



## MNJars (May 18, 2014)

Nice lid - I like it a lot!


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 18, 2014)

RB10 was $40 from Doug, heck of a nice guy to talk with. It's OOP but RD11 is I guess is in the works. http://redbookjars.com/buy/Sign up for the wait list.


----------

